
New Skype for desktop is available - woofwoofwoof
https://blogs.skype.com/news/2017/10/30/the-new-skype-for-desktop-is-here/
======
FBISurveillance
I tried this Skype via insiders and it's... unusual. Things have been much
more customizable but Skype has been a battery hog.

It looks more like Snapchat to me now instead of a business tool to hold
meetings. My colleagues are mostly on Meet and Zoom now, Skype is barely used
in my circle.

Do not forget to backup your history before upgrading in Library/Application
Support/Skype! It's not compatible.

